# Seidenverband / Erste Hife



## oststefan (2. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den ein Rezept/Formel für Seidenverbände her bekomme?

Danke und Tschau


----------



## oststefan (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

habe ich noch irgendwelche Angaben vergessen, oder weiß das niemand?

Ich spiele auf der Seite der Allianz.

Tschau


----------



## Cerbores (4. Januar 2008)

Schonmal "BLASC" befragt ?

Ich spiele Horde, da würde ich dir schneller helfen können...


----------



## Gnar'kol (4. Januar 2008)

Die Suche hilft auch dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die Links zu den Verbänden. Alles weitere sollte sich daraus erschließen lassen. 

Seidenverband

Schwerer Seidenverband


----------



## Moeglich (4. Januar 2008)

Also den normalen Seidenverband gibt's beim Lehrer, den Schweren hier: Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband

Edit: Naja, man soll ein Antwortfenster eben nicht eine Viertelstunde offenlassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oststefan (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für euere Hilfe.


@Moeglich

Wo ist der Lehrer bei dem ich den Seidenverband lernen kann?

Tschau


----------



## Moeglich (4. Januar 2008)

Also das sollte bei jedem Erste Hilfe Lehrer funktionieren bei welchen du auch die Leinen- und Wollverbände lernen kannst.


----------

